# Space Requirements for Housing Adult Ghosts Communally??



## PragmaticHominid (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, my first ooth hatched, so now I've 45 (!!!!) of the cute little buggers on my hands. Once they've gone through a couple of molts, I'm going to ship several off to a good friend of mine. She intends to keep them in a 12X12" insect cube.

How many adult ghosts can be kept in a cage of that size? Speaking more generally, about how many square inches do you need per ghost, when keeping them in communal cages?


----------



## d17oug18 (Feb 11, 2011)

you can keep alot in there if there is alot of sticks or something to keep the open space in the center to a minimum. In my opinion 12x12 with ALOT of foliage(sticks) would be a MAX 12. No foliage(sticks) i would say no more than 8, this is only my opinion, so others may say something different. there fairly small adults though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with half a dozen, they will eat each other if someone gets to close.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 11, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I would go with half a dozen, they will eat each other if someone gets to close.


even then, it can happen.

Harry


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be a little technical, from a Biology major's point of view. The rate of cannibalism increases proportionally with two factors mainly. That is 1)the cubic (not square inches) of space provided each individual. 2)The numbers of individuals who can see each other. It also decreases with a better the nutrition level provided the individuals.

Unfortunately familiarity with each other does not so much enter in with insects as it does with some other higher life forms. So this means that even Ooth-mates will not recognize their relatedness and keep from cannibalism if it is called for. I hope this helps. It was just boiling up inside me from all my studies toward my Biology degree at CSUF and at Cal Poly SLO. Incidentally the requirement for a passing grade in Entomology from Dr. Hines was to consume, at his discretion, termite larvae that he provided before finals.


----------



## PeterF (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich S said:


> Incidentally the requirement for a passing grade in Entomology from Dr. Hines was to consume, at his discretion, termite larvae that he provided before finals.


What about people who are allergic to shellfish?


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 13, 2011)

Mmmm... termites.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

Cannibalism generally depends on aggressiveness of the species, and also space and food availability. For ghost mantis, it is best to separate female ghost mantis from male before adult. The number of adult male ghost will drop if a group of adult males and females are kept together, even with plenty of food, which I learnt it the hard way. 3 adult females in foot cube net cage is alright as female do not move around too often, except when she is looking for a place to build her egg case. The best is to keep it individually. Since adult ghost mantis is not too big, a 32 oz plastic container do fine for each adult ghost mantis.


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 15, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Cannibalism generally depends on aggressiveness of the species, and also space and food availability. For ghost mantis, it is best to separate female ghost mantis from male before adult. The number of adult male ghost will drop if a group of adult males and females are kept together, even with plenty of food, which I learnt it the hard way. 3 adult females in foot cube net cage is alright as female do not move around too often, except when she is looking for a place to build her egg case. The best is to keep it individually. Since adult ghost mantis is not too big, a 32 oz plastic container do fine for each adult ghost mantis.


Thanks Yen Saw for the "Ghost" specific information and testimony. I have never reared Ghosts prior to this last two weeks and they are a real "trip" to watch. Mine are expecting to molt to L3 any time now. I have two in a 32 oz deli cup with a screened top, and many twigs and a coco mat substrate. I hope that sounds ok til the next molt, when I was planning toseparate them.

Rich S


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Rich S, no problem.

When food supply is not an issue, ghost mantis at this stage (L3) do alright together, as they rather bully the flies than putting up a fight with their own size siblings.


----------

